# Help me ?...buying wifi routor+ modem



## yomanabhi (Mar 6, 2013)

I have only 1% knowledge in this Section 

Friends.... First i don't know difference in b/w router and modem... 
.
.
I have wifi enabled phones and tablet..
I have 2 pc, one on ground floor and another on first floor..
Ground floor one is connected to internet (boardband) Bsnl 750 plan...default modem (DATA one UT300R2U) provided by IPS
It use User name and password to connect..
First floor don't have any access to internet..

I want to connect all this Stuff


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 6, 2013)

You don't need both router and modem. Only a wifi router will do just fine.
You'll need to connect two PCs to the router via cable or you can use WiFi expansion card.


----------



## yomanabhi (Mar 7, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> You don't need both router and modem. Only a wifi router will do just fine.
> You'll need to connect two PCs to the router via cable or you can use WiFi expansion card.



then with wifi router, i have to connect it with modem?
i think buying modem + router...?
i have configure it myself?....i don't know how?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 7, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> then with wifi router, i have to connect it with modem?
> i think buying modem + router...?
> i have configure it myself?....i don't know how?



No, You can directly connect the router to the PC without any modem.
Unfortunately, I  don't know much about BSNL and the settings it uses, but surely someone on this forum can guide you through it.


----------



## lywyre (Mar 7, 2013)

You can upgrade to a wi-fi modem from BSNL itself (make sure it has multiple Ethernet ports also)

More info here: BSNL


----------



## nac (Mar 7, 2013)

^ Nowadays BSNL is not giving modems for rental (non availability)... only if we're lucky we can get one, definitely not everyone gets a modem. Even in some places they ask the new customer to buy the telephone too...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2013)

buying modem from bsnl is a waste of money.buy tp-link adsl wifi modem from flipkart or primeabgb,much better quality & 3 years warranty but since it is a modem too your existing bsnl modem will become useless.
TP-LINK TD-W8951ND 150Mbps Wireless N ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS

if you just want wifi router then tp-link & asus are best.for 3000 asus rt-n13u b1 is the best wifi router with features like 3g dongle support & torrent downloading without turning on the pc.
Asus RT-N13U B1 Wireless N with All-in-One Printer Server Router - Asus: Flipkart.com
if you don't want above features then cheaper options are:
TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
Combo of TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

for bsnl configuration see these guides by just4kix:
All my useful articles and guides


----------



## lywyre (Mar 7, 2013)

@nac and @whitestar, seems I fell behind. Dunno what ever is happening with BSNL that is right.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 7, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Nowadays BSNL is not giving modems for rental (non availability)... only if we're lucky we can get one, definitely not everyone gets a modem. Even in some places they ask the new customer to buy the telephone too...



True i bought the telephone when i had bsnl but because of poor service switched to airtel and now nextra fibrecable @1099/- and speed of 15 mbps till 20 gb after that 512 kbps UL 
And yes please dont buy modem from bsnl because of quality and less WiFi range


----------



## yomanabhi (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> True i bought the telephone when i had bsnl but because of poor service switched to airtel and now nextra fibrecable @1099/- and speed of 15 mbps till 20 gb after that 512 kbps UL
> And yes please dont buy modem from bsnl because of quality and less WiFi range



15 mps till 20 gb , bhai mere itni toh 4g ki bhi nahi hoti....
I have tata docomo 3g dongle , 6gb @1000/-

TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
Seem ideal....but what its range?..... i want wifi range upto 2-3 floor and every corner of my big house....


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2013)

^^  I live in a place where only BSNL is available. No other ISP...


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> 15 mps till 20 gb , bhai mere itni toh 4g ki bhi nahi hoti....
> I have tata docomo 3g dongle , 6gb @1000/-
> 
> TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
> Seem ideal....but what its range?..... i want wifi range upto 2-3 floor and every corner of my big house....



If you want range upto 3 floors u need two WiFi extenders and dude its fibrenet broadband well the plan was 1099/- 10mbps till 15gb but i got special plan from my agent so its 15mbps till 20gb


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

nac said:


> ^^  I live in a place where only BSNL is available. No other ISP...



Where do you live


----------



## yomanabhi (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> If you want range upto 3 floors u need two WiFi extenders and dude its fibrenet broadband well the plan was 1099/- 10mbps till 15gb but i got special plan from my agent so its 15mbps till 20gb



and what about 2 floor....still i need wifi extender?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> and what about 2 floor....still i need wifi extender?



How many floor you want cover per floor per extenders will be required 
first purchase one extender and try it if it gives sufficient range then go for second and so on


----------



## yomanabhi (Mar 9, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> How many floor you want cover per floor per extenders will be required
> first purchase one extender and try it if it gives sufficient range then go for second and so on



extender seems costly.....what if i set up router on ground floor....its range can go just up to first floor?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 9, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> extender seems costly.....what if i set up router on ground floor....its range can go just up to first floor?



if u have router u can try that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 9, 2013)

any tp-link modem/router with 2 antennas like 8961 should easily cover ground floor,1st floor & with some difficulty 2nd floor too.


----------



## yomanabhi (Mar 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> any tp-link modem/router with 2 antennas like 8961 should easily cover ground floor,1st floor & with some difficulty 2nd floor too.



Thats...sounds great!!!


----------



## yomanabhi (Mar 17, 2013)

a friend of mine suggest d-link instead of tp-link.....he said its range is better than tp-link and more powerful....is it true?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2013)

yomanabhi said:


> a friend of mine suggest d-link instead of tp-link.....he said its range is better than tp-link and more powerful....is it true?


don't listen to your friend as he is wrong.also just for future reference *no model from dlink/netgear/belkin..... is as good as tp-link adsl modem/router in under Rs.5000 price range.*


----------



## yomanabhi (Mar 19, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> don't listen to your friend as he is wrong.also just for future reference *no model from dlink/netgear/belkin..... is as good as tp-link adsl modem/router in under Rs.5000 price range.*



Thanks for advice....


----------

